# Dead drive in Series3 HD



## chum23 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a TiVo Series 3 HD with a dead drive and a Tivo HD with a good drive. I've ran all the diagnostics and tried WinMFS backup with no luck on the bad drive.

Does anyone know if the kernel image is the same between the two models? 

Meaning can I do the WinMFS backup with the TiVo HD good drive and restore it on a new drive that will work in the Series 3 HD?

Thanks much!


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

As far as I know, you can not use the S3 image with the HD.



> I've ran all the diagnostics and tried WinMFS backup with no luck on the bad drive.


I gather you've tried to transfer &/or repair the S3 drive. If so I think the only option is to get a S3 image & use WinMFS. You'll have to repair your CC cards but you might be able to avoid a truck roll, assuming you use a cable comp.


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

To answer your question -- no, you cannot use the HD image in the S3.

As a general rule, for Series2 TiVos and beyond, the first 3 digits of the model number must match for the drives to be interchangable. The only exception to this is the TCD130/TCD230 and TCD140/TCD240 TiVos.

So the drive from the TCD652 (TiVoHD) will not work in the TCD648 (Series3).

If you need a fresh image for your S3, I can provide one to you. In have many images created with WinMFS. Send me a PM with your TiVo model and email address, and I'll send you a compatible image. You will need to have at least 5 posts to send PMs.

Good luck,
robomeister


----------



## chum23 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the offer robomeister. Before you posted I gave it a try and failed so I just baked a cake.


----------



## Jackdealer (Aug 8, 2006)

I too have a Tivo TCD648 and need an Image for this thing.. Glad I read the post where the two series three arent compatible....I am still in need of a Series 3 hd image..TCD-648250B is the model number//


----------



## section128drunk (May 6, 2007)

I too need a winmfs image for a S3


----------



## joe.masters (Oct 10, 2006)

I could use one, too. Got a dead TCD648


----------

